
Man flying a jet pack spotted at LAX - yacc79
https://www.cnn.com/2020/09/01/us/jetpack-lax-trnd/index.html
======
hbcondo714
Popular discussion on this yesterday:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24341535](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24341535)

